# Cougar sighted near saginaw



## papabear349

Ok guys so heres the story... its not official the one hasn't checked into it but a couple of my buddies were out Turkey hunting Saturday and happened to see a cougar no bull**it. They were hunting on my uncles property and the came up and told him about it, he thought they were pulling his leg so they took him out to where they saw it. He found its tracks and says its legitimate there was actually a cougar seen in the town of hemlock... that just a few miles West of Saginaw for those who don't know where hemlock is... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HOSS48604

Here Kitty Kitty!:coolgleam


----------



## KalamazooKid

Wait for it .................


----------



## Fishndude

When I was just old enough to drink there was this bar in Saginaw - can't remember the name of it. LOTS of cougars went there. It was really cool for a young guy to have hot older women buying drinks. 

FWIW, I absolutely believe there are Mountain Lions running around the woods of Michigan; and that not all of them started out as exotic pets. Maybe some, but not all. There are plenty of deer here, to support a strong population of cougars. When they start snatching up babies from backyards, we need to start worrying about them.


----------



## Magnet

Fishndude said:


> When I was just old enough to drink there was this bar in Saginaw - can't remember the name of it. LOTS of cougars went there. It was really cool for a young guy to have hot older women buying drinks.


It was called the Red Horse.


----------



## DFJISH




----------



## spoonfed

Magnet said:


> It was called the Red Horse.


Still is .LOL

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bucko12pt

Nearly everyone carries a cell phone anymore. How come
no one ever gets a picture? Four guys hunting and no pic?

I've never seen anyone post a cell picture, wonder why??


----------



## k9wernet

Unbelievable!!!!



































24 hours in and this thread only has 7 (now 8) replies! 

KW


----------



## J-Lee

My nephew spotted his first cougar yesterday, he is on business in California. It was roadkill.


----------



## Swamp Monster

No pics, No DNR Confirmation...not even confirmation of the supposed Hemlock kitty. More rumors. 

Just another non story....like the hundreds of others.


----------



## Fishndude

Magnet said:


> It was called the Red Horse.


Nah, that wasn't it. I want to say it was on Gratiot, but can't really remember. It was about 30 years ago. 

I know of a few credible people who have seen cougars in MI, in the wild. They know what they saw.


----------



## mel1970

Back then there were a few of them that the cougars used to hang out .There was PeeWees ,Hidden Hallow ,Watering trough,Hills ,Holihans


----------



## mfs686

Swamp Monster said:


> No pics, No DNR Confirmation...not even confirmation of the supposed Hemlock kitty. More rumors.
> 
> Just another non story....like the hundreds of others.


No kidding...I know the guy who would have to investigate this if there was a call made and so far no call has been made.


----------



## Scott K

Swamp Monster said:


> No pics, No DNR Confirmation...not even confirmation of the supposed Hemlock kitty. More rumors.
> 
> Just another non story....like the hundreds of others.


C'mon man. His buddies told his uncle. That's rock solid proof.

PLUS, he said this is "no bull**it".

What more do you want?


----------



## spoonfed

My wife spotted it last nite in our yard in st.Charles. its true.I swear.really.lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## miruss

not hard to believe theres only suppose to be a few cougars so not many pics but theres suppose to be lots of wild pigs and only a couple pics are taken of those


----------



## TINGOOSE

Swamp Monster said:


> No pics, No DNR Confirmation...not even confirmation of the supposed Hemlock kitty. More rumors.
> 
> Just another non story....like the hundreds of others.


Does anyone remember the BEAR in Merrill last year?? Definately possible around here 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Swamp Monster

Now we are comparing Black Bears to Cougars. This stuff gets funnier everyday. 

We were able to confirm Cougars in the remoteness of the UP but we can't confirm them in the lower? Still nothing but a story filled with rumor and hearsay. Is it possible? Certainly....but this is just another stupid he said she said thread (and there's been lots for those here) that offers nothing but a second hand account that can't be proven. Hell, it's on the internet, it must be true!:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster

Scott K said:


> C'mon man. His buddies told his uncle. That's rock solid proof.
> 
> PLUS, he said this is "no bull**it".
> 
> What more do you want?




:lol::lol::lol:
Love it!


----------

